# How to help a grieving bunny?



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My little old girl Blossom passed away yesterday and her partner Thumper is really miserable about it. He had time with her body but was still looking for her after I'd taken her away  Today he hasn't left his hutch. I tried cheering him up by giving him a bit of ready brek (reserved for perking up poorly/miserable buns as a special treat!) and he wasn't remotely interested.
They are/were both around 7 years old and Thumper himself is showing signs of old age setting in (cataracts forming and generally not as spritely as he used to be), so I don't plan on getting him a new bunny friend as it wouldn't be fair.

Is there anything I can do to ease his misery? He's not fond of human contact so being with him more isn't really helping. He does love my cat but so far today I don't think he's welcomed her into his hutch like he normally does (they normally sit together in there)

Hopefully it will run it's course over the next few days but I know it can end up a lot more serious than that. I know when he refuses his ready brek he's really not in a good place 

Any ideas?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

A cuddly toy is often a good idea when they are left totally alone, it gives them something to groom and cuddle up to. Then just keep treating him, give him all of his favourites to persuade him to eat more.

*Heidi*


----------

